

Windows XP is Back - geektips
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422420,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03069TX1K0001121&utm_source=fe

======
Shish2k
"Windows XP is Back" seems quite different from the actual article's title
(and point), "Bring Back Windows XP".

PS: no.

~~~
scholia
Apart from the deceptive, trolling title, the article is by By John C. Dvorak

